# No Contract?



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure how to handle this one!
Went to bid a commericial property. Facility manager says they are unhappy with the guy from last year so I thought that could be could for me. He tells me what they are looking for- plow lot every 2", clear walks before every shift, apply rock salt to walks and lot when needed. They want an allinclusive price for everything. (No Problem). Until he tells me they do not signed contracts, only issue po's so they can fire you if you screw up. I dont plan on screwing up but I'm thinking what if we get a ton of snow Dec and Jan then they find a guy cheaper in Feb and they say your outa here. Just wondering if I should even submit a bid or just walk away. What do you guys think? O and there payment terms are 60 days!


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

i would make them sign a contract for legal reasons. not one binding them to a year, put in there they can cancel at any time with 30 days notice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just get them to sign an agreement on payment terms and conditions. If it's a per plow and you can keep up with the snow and get paid,and you get let go in Fed for a cheaper guy when it don't snow ,who wins?


----------



## In&Out (Aug 6, 2012)

I would be weary of working without a contract. I do some work for *the very best property managers* in Chicagoland and I have never worked without a contract. Our company provides snow removal and landscaping services to all types of properties in the area ranging from apartment to condos and even large commercial headquarters. If they will not sign a contract then there may be financial concerns. A good manager will work with the contractor on any contract terms and budget constraints in order to select a *great snow removal company*. A fine manager and snow contractor make a great team and will allow everyone to be satisfied with the situation even the tenants.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I would never take on work without a contract. At least get them to sign something agreeing to you scope of work and payment details. They can cancel the service with or without a contract.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

Contracts are a must. They protect you and your client.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

There is no reason for 60 days. 


Unless you are desperate for any income I'd pass. 

And the contract thing too.
I learned that this summer.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with PO's. As stated above, get them to sign an agreement or memo of understanding stating the scope of the work and payment terms.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Commercial properties should always have a contract, although some of my residential customers I do without.


Haven't had an issue......
















Yet....


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

60 days no way. Contract yes, and pay someone to write it, I did

Corporate america will keep pushing payment dates longer and longer, if im not paid in 30 days we dont show up and the customer knows this. I always get in on day 28


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

always have a contract ,i never go 60 days, can always cancel contract.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I would present the guy with the reason for a contract. That should be to save his butt and that of the business that operates the site. No contract means they assume all risk for a slip and fall claim. Are they willing to risk their business over this? I would recommend that he asks his insurer if this is wise on their part. My bet after he has a chance to absorb that info and even check into it, he will be willing to sign on the dotted line.


----------

